# Packing Your Camera Bag -Do's & Dont's



## Sabaki (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everyone

Can you guts please offer some advice on how one should or should pack one's camera bag please?

I've recently found that if I place my Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L ii with the front element down, the lens cap pops off. 

A veteran tog has also advised me not to pack my camera with a lens attached to it. 

You guts have anymore? Should I vacuum my bag periodically?

Thanks guys


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 19, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Can you guts please offer some advice on how one should or should pack one's camera bag please?
> 
> ...



Never had that problem, but I think I put the lenses in the compartments with the rear down?!? I did break the UV filter on my Sigma 35 A attached to my 5D II, but that was on a trip abroad and it was just lying in a computer bag.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2014)

I pack bags in all sorts of ways, lenses go in the padded divider compartments however they fit best. Keep in mind that when for most backpacks, hard cases, and some other bag types, 'down' is relative. On my Lowepro Flipside packs, what is 'down' when loading them becomes the back side (away from my back) when being worn. Having said that, relative to when I'm loading I store shorter lenses with the front element/lens cap down (so they're sideways when wearing the pack or carrying/rolling the case, longer lenses lay on their sides with the lens cap pointing what will be down when the pack is worn. (Side note: longer 'sideways' lenses take up two 'spots' in the bag, that's one reason I went with the 70-300L over the physically longer 70-200/4L IS as a 'travel' telezoom.)

I've never had issues with caps popping off during transport. That includes my 24-70/2.8L II, but I should mention I have one of the earlier versions that came with the 'old' side-pinch cap instead of the 'new' center pinch caps. My only center-pinch caps are on my two EF-M lenses. 

I pack the body with a lens attached, the mount is strong so there's no need to be concerned. Many bags are designed to be packed with a lens attached, sometimes the longest one. 

Keep your empty bags zipped when not in use, clean them out occasionally (vacuum and wipe with a damp cloth).


----------



## eli452 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Hey everyone
> Can you guts please offer some advice on how one should or should pack one's camera bag please?
> I've recently found that if I place my Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L ii with the front element down, the lens cap pops off.
> A veteran tog has also advised me not to pack my camera with a lens attached to it.
> ...



Happens to me too. If you have the place in your bag, try keeping the hood on.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I pack bags in all sorts of ways, lenses go in the padded divider compartments however they fit best. Keep in mind that when for most backpacks, hard cases, and some other bag types, 'down' is relative. On my Lowepro Flipside packs, what is 'down' when loading them becomes the back side (away from my back) when being worn.



Thanks Neuro and everyone else for the advise

I have the Flipside 400 & 500 actually. Love those bags.

I've flipped my 24-70 around, let's see if that does the trick


----------



## T-RonX (Oct 21, 2014)

I just came back from a holiday trip and used the Flipside 500 for the first time. Great bag, but you shouldn't put a 24-70mm II mounted on a camera with the lens hood faced forward in it. The pressure on the lens hood makes it partly snap over the mounting ring. It's hard to get it back in place without breaking anything. Happened to me twice. Works fine with lens hood reversed though.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 22, 2014)

I stopped packing cameras with telephotos attached after my Olympus E-3 w/ 50-200 2.8 had its lens mount bent after the Flipside it was packed in took a slight tumble. I acknowledge that normal usage doesn't involve dropping your camera bag, but it can happen. Besides, I find it more practical to have my standard zoom lens attached instead, as that is the one I'm most likely to need if I have to take a picture quickly. Obviously this is a personal thing and will differ depending on your typical subjects.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 24, 2014)

In whatever combination I pack my stuff in one of my (estimated) 10 bags, mostly ThinkTank, I try to keep cameras- never without a lens BTW- and other stuff separated by soft dividers to avoid to destruct each other.
So everything has a place and is fixed there.
Avoids damage, unwanted and annoying sound when walking.

when the bag is too small- problem.
if it is too big: problem too.
10 bags: problem solved.

P


----------

